# Colis important a l'attention de monsieur Zebig



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

[mode anonyme]

Bonjour m'sieur Zebig, j'ai un colis pour vous.

Signez ici en bas de la page, et voici le colis :







hin hin hin hin

Bon je vous laisse
[/mode anonyme]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

... c'est malin ! ... une barbe toute neuve !!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Fallait pas nous chercher 

Qu'en est il de ton plagiat ??? je ne t'entend pas bcp la dessus...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Tidju ! faut quand même faire attention ... j'ai appelé le NYPD pour un coup de main et j'ai la Gay Pride sous mes fenêtres maintenant !!!!!!   
(faudrait peut-être que je révise mon anglais !!!) :love:


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

et y'en a qui parlent de plagiat


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

c'est comment la colo ?


----------



## naas (19 Août 2004)

Moi je me souviens dans les bars il y avait toujours des jeux, des flipper (je premier qui dit le dauphin     ) des jeux electroniques que le patron etait obligé de changer tous les 3 mois parce qu'au bout de trois mois on revendait les parties gratuites aux autres pour se payer les sandwich (veridique   )et même un baby (mais la j'avais deux mains gauches  :rose: ) bon bref un bar sans joueur c'est pas un bar


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Donc heureusement qu'on est la 

Et hop bataille morale gagnée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Donc heureusement qu'on est la


"on" !    ... qui "on" ??? Je te ferai remarquer que t'es tout seul là !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Normal le Gamerz vit la nuit, mais les poto vont arriver, pis tout seul je m'en sors plutot bien


----------



## naas (19 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me souviens dans les bars il y avait toujours des jeux, des flipper (je premier qui dit le dauphin     ) des jeux electroniques que le patron etait obligé de changer tous les 3 mois parce qu'au bout de trois mois on revendait les parties gratuites aux autres pour se payer les sandwich (veridique   )et même un baby (mais la j'avais deux mains gauches  :rose: ) bon bref un bar sans joueur c'est pas un bar


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "on" !    ... qui "on" ??? Je te ferai remarquer que t'es tout seul là !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:




parce que tu crois qu'un vieux belge avec la coiffure de Coluche peut impressionner un taureau comme Basman (oh ouais, il serait capable d'être mort de rire le bassman... )


----------



## Luc G (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "on" !    ... qui "on" ??? Je te ferai remarquer que t'es tout seul là !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:


 Bassmann a du mal à assumer sa personnalité, on peut le comprendre 
 D'un autre côté, TheBig assume la sienne, mais est-ce bien raisonnable ? 

 PS. Comment ça, je vais pas me faire des copains ?


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Sache petit que Bassman parle de lui a la troisieme personne, Superstar du forum oblige


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "on" !  ... qui "on" ??? Je te ferai remarquer que t'es tout seul là !!!!! :rateau: :rateau:


"ON" : pronom indéfini qui définit tous les c..ns.


----------



## naas (19 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> parce que tu crois qu'un vieux belge avec la coiffure de Coluche peut impressionner un taureau comme Basman (oh ouais, il serait capable d'être mort de rire le bassman... )


Tiens ! manquait plus que lui ... ...  
...c'est plus une bataille, c'est un cirque ici !!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Bolchevik (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! manquait plus que lui ... ...
> ...c'est plus une bataille, c'est un cirque ici !!!!!!! :love:



faut dire : pour se battre contre des clowns...  :rateau:    :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> faut dire : pour se battre contre des clowns...  :rateau:    :rateau:


..un petit coup de rouge avant les hostilités ???? :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> faut dire : pour se battre contre des clowns...  :rateau:    :rateau:


 Ben ouais mais c'est Zebig qui nous a cherché, donc on est bien obligé de se battre contre des clowns


----------



## Bolchevik (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais mais c'est Zebig qui nous a cherché, donc on est bien obligé de se battre contre des clowns



et pas besoin de maquillage outrancier chez lui...


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

ni meme de nez rouge


----------



## Bolchevik (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ni meme de nez rouge




c'est un belge : donc il boit  (faut dire, pour raconter autant de conneries, qu'est-ce qu'ils doivent boire...   )


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ..un petit coup de rouge avant les hostilités ???? :love:


 Je reconnais bien la ta bassesse d'esprit et ton addiction pour l'alcool


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

Bon alors, où c'est qu'on tire ?
Non SM on ne t'as pas appeler !


----------



## Bolchevik (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je reconnais bien la ta bassesse d'esprit et ton addiction pour l'alcool




nain et alcoolique... putain, les clowns sont recrutés chez les nains de jardins maintenant ?   :hein:  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

sur le vieux Belge la, feu a volonté 






 Finalement c'est bien Zebig, t'auras pas a tondre la pelouse en rentrant chez toi ce soir


----------



## Bolchevik (19 Août 2004)

ayé le message est bien passé... 

ça débarque !


----------



## Bolchevik (19 Août 2004)

_Bassman : j'aime bien la nuance de camouflage de ton tank, c'est quel référence ? j'aimerais en mettre un peu à l'arrière du mien..._    

_Par contre, celui de Hurrican, bof, tu pourrais le laver Hurrican !_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> sur le vieux Belge la, feu a volonté
> Finalement c'est bien Zebig, t'auras pas a tondre la pelouse en rentrant chez toi ce soir


Arrrrffffffffffffffff !!!!!     
Le nase ! Il a pas vu les clous ... il s'est crevé une chenille !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

C'est des Legos que vous avez empilés sur vos chars ?????????


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> sur le vieux Belge la, feu a volonté
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 elles sont jolies tes petites voitures


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> _Bassman : j'aime bien la nuance de camouflage de ton tank, c'est quel référence ? j'aimerais en mettre un peu à l'arrière du mien..._
> 
> _Par contre, celui de Hurrican, bof, tu pourrais le laver Hurrican !_


 135-44-b, demande michel au Trouvetou de Moigny les bornes.

Pour trouver c facile, tu vas jusqu'a Marlougin les aoulettes, tu prend direction Fletant sur choumene tu fais 300m et t'y es


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

... qu'est-ce que vous pensez de mes taupes kamikaze, bande de nases ??? :rateau: 
Je trouve que vous avez un peu "mauvaise mine" ... Pfffffffffffffffff !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 

ps : gaffe quand même ... je viens de repeindre la tranchée !!!!!! :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Ben ecoute par securité on a tout fait peter






C'etait pas ta voiture j'espere


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben ecoute par securité on a tout fait peter
> C'etait pas ta voiture j'espere


Non non ! ... simplement celle d'Amok !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 
...bon, je me tire, tu lui diras toi-même !!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est des Legos que vous avez empilés sur vos chars ?????????


Alors on ignore tout dela technique Mr TheBig ? 
Ce sont des protections anti-munitions perforantes. Ce sont des mini-charges d'explosif, destinées à faire péter le missile/obus avant qu'il n'atteigne le blindage.
Ils veulent faire la guerre, et ils y connaissent rien ! Trop simple ...
Et quand à la couleur de l'arrière de mon char, c'est juste qu'en reculant y avait ta voiture derrière Bolchevik ... Il reste quelques traces de peinture, mais on fera un constat promis !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Alors on ignore tout dela technique Mr TheBig ?
> Ce sont des protections anti-munitions perforantes


Gardes en quelques-unes pour mettre dans ton froc alors !!!!! on ne sait jamais !!!!
     :love:


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben ecoute par securité on a tout fait peter
> C'etait pas ta voiture j'espere



ben non, zebig son truc c'est plutot les 4x4


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Pour l'instant tu parles bcp, mais on voit pas vraiment la couleur des menaces que tu vociferais avant hier cher Zebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben non, zebig son truc c'est plutot les 4x4


Purée Grug !!!! ou tu l'as trouvé ... mon patin à roulettes gauche ???     :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant tu parles bcp, mais on voit pas vraiment la couleur des menaces que tu vociferais avant hier cher Zebig


Enlèves tes rangers et regarde la couleur de tes chaussettes ... tu comprendras ... !!!
3 kilos de bouse dans chacune d'entre elles et t'as rien senti ??????     

ps : je viens d'avoir un coup de fil codé de cecil ... il est en route avec son Hummer !!! Juste le temps d'humer l'odeur vivifiante du napalm au petit matin et je suis à vous !!!!!


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Purée Grug !!!! ou tu l'as trouvé ... mon patin à roulettes gauche ???     :love:



ben dans ton placard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec les autres


----------



## spyan (19 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben dans ton placard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bienvenue dans mon placard à balais !!


----------



## Bolchevik (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Alors on ignore tout dela technique Mr TheBig ?
> Ce sont des protections anti-munitions perforantes. Ce sont des mini-charges d'explosif, destinées à faire péter le missile/obus avant qu'il n'atteigne le blindage.
> Ils veulent faire la guerre, et ils y connaissent rien ! Trop simple ...
> Et quand à la couleur de l'arrière de mon char, c'est juste qu'en reculant y avait ta voiture derrière Bolchevik ... Il reste quelques traces de peinture, mais on fera un constat promis !




réflexion faite, ça devait être celle de Chaton parce que je ne prends que les transports en commun ! 






_oué, je sais, le design des renault tout ça... mais j'aime autant que la Modus !  _


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Enlèves tes rangers et regarde la couleur de tes chaussettes ... tu comprendras ... !!!
> 3 kilos de bouse dans chacune d'entre elles et t'as rien senti ??????
> 
> ps : je viens d'avoir un coup de fil codé de cecil ... il est en route avec son Hummer !!! Juste le temps d'humer l'odeur vivifiante du napalm au petit matin et je suis à vous !!!!!


 après sonny, ceccill :affraid:

heu zebig, c'est qu'un jeu, fais gaffe, c'est dangereux ces bestioles là :affraid:


----------



## Bolchevik (19 Août 2004)

que des clowns !


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> après sonny, ceccill :affraid:
> 
> heu zebig, c'est qu'un jeu, fais gaffe, c'est dangereux ces bestioles là :affraid:


 Dangereux ???? Ca parle bcp, bave un peu, mais on est pas près de les voir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Euh ! Roberto ! quand t'auras fini la mayonnaise, tu peux me rendre l'hélico ... ça commence à urger !!!!!


----------



## Bolchevik (19 Août 2004)

tu veux des couche-culottes ? tu commences à faire dans ton zlip ?


----------



## spyan (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Roberto ! quand t'auras fini la mayonnaise, tu peux me rendre l'hélico ... ça commence à urger !!!!!





Ahah trop drole !!


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

ton patin droit


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

tiens bon Zebig, des renforts sont en route


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

tient mon cure dent !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> tu veux des couche-culottes ? tu commences à faire dans ton zlip ?


Ah tu me cherches ... ben tu vas me trouver !!!!!!   
J'avais décidé d'être humain et courtois ... mais tu m'obliges à sortir mon arme ultime ..... SMG ! tu peux venir !!!!!       ..... purée qu'est-ce que je suis atroce, moi !!!!   
ps : je me fais peur à moi-même !!!!!


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

bon, je vous laisse finir, j'ai vacances


----------



## spyan (19 Août 2004)

FAITES PAS LA GUERRE FAITES L' AMOUR !!


Universal Love !!


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vous laisse finir, j'ai vacances


 Bonnes vacances Grug 

 Zebig :
 Remue une oreille, et je t'abas illico






 Ps joli bonnet Zebig


----------



## spyan (19 Août 2004)

C'est pas du Counter strike ca???


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

(Ghost Recon)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> FAITES PAS LA GUERRE FAITES L' AMOUR !!
> Universal Love !!



  ... purée ! les seules paroles sensées depuis 3 jours !!!!!    :love: 

Allez ! viens dans mon bras, mon Bassou !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

ps : je dis dans "mon" bras parce que je viens de croiser ce c... de Hurrican avec sa tronçonneuse ....


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> FAITES PAS LA GUERRE FAITES L' AMOUR !!
> 
> 
> Universal Love !!









sortez couverts  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ps joli bonnet Zebig


   ... merci Bassou !  ... cachemire et angora ... tricoté mains par ma maman durant les longues soirées de l'hiver dernier ... j'ai le slip assorti ...  

ps : essaie un peu de faire un trou dedans et tu vas voir !!!!!  
 :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... merci Bassou ! ... cachemire et angora ... tricoté mains par ma maman durant les longues soirées de l'hiver dernier ... j'ai le slip assorti ...
> 
> ps : essaie un peu de faire un trou dedans et tu vas voir !!!!!
> :love:


 Tu vois bien que je vise la pommette, donc pas de risque pour le bonnet,je le garderais en souvenir en plus :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pas de risque pour le bonnet,je le garderais en souvenir en plus :love:


Plutôt mourir !!!!!!   ... quoique ...  

Tiens ! je te le bouffe illico !!!!!!!!  

ps pour Roberto : non j'ai pas dit hélico, mais "illico" ... brosse toi les yeux merde !!!!!   :love:


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

Mais ... il font la paix ... 

Flûte alors, moi qui venait juste de faire le plein, et me réjouissait déjà à l'idée de les pulvériser tous. 





Bon, allez, juste une ch'tite salve, histoire de pas être venu pour rien ! 
Planquez vous là dessous, çà va chauffer ! 






*Bon on boit quoi pour fêter la détente ? *


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Août 2004)

Ca peut aider quelqu'un ?






​ ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Je m'aperçois que ce combat atroce et sanglant est une luttre fratricide !!!!!  
Que serait on en effet l'un sans l'autre ??? hein ! Je vous le demande ??? :rateau: 
Et puis, au fond de nous, on les aime bien nos gamerz ...Arf !

Non seulement ce combat est inique (ti niques toi-même !!! :rateau: ), mais il risque de mener MacGé à sa perte ...   ... en effet, si nous nous exterminons entre nous, les gamerz et les bar members, que reste-t'il ??? une bande de techniqueux boutonneux chassant les kernel panics dans tous les recoins...     Arrrrghhhhh !!!!!!!  

Notre chance, c'est qu'à part Sonnyboy accroché par le futal dans les barbelés de la ligne de démarcation, aucune victime n'est à déplorer dans les 2 camps !!!  

Je crois que le temps de la réconciliation est arrivé ... Frères et Soeurs ... chantons, dansons et jouons ensemble ... MGZ et le Bar = même combat !!!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

Je suis d'accord avec toi TheBig ... Mais je repose la question !

Alors pour fêter çà ... Qu'est-ce qu'on boit !


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... chantons, dansons et jouons ensemble ... :love: :love: :love:


Oui, mais pas plus, même si affinités


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi TheBig ... Mais je repose la question !
> 
> Alors pour fêter çà ... Qu'est-ce qu'on boit !


PINACOLADA à la MACLAN 9 !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi TheBig ... Mais je repose la question !
> Alors pour fêter çà ... Qu'est-ce qu'on boit !



  ... une bonne petite bière peut-être ??? ... Leffe moi faire !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love: 

ps : c'est bon la paix quand même ...... :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais pas plus, même si affinités


Ah si plus ! On mange et on boit aussi !  :love:

Infirmière ! J'ai besoin de soins et de réconfort ...  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Infirmière ! J'ai besoin de soins et de réconfort ...  :love:


C'est à quel sujet ?




http://images.google.fr/images?q=tb...hnetplus.free.fr/infirmiere/gallery2/nr22.jpg


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> C'est à quel sujet ?
> http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:Tx4nEymgzIkJ:http://cashnetplus.free.fr/infirmiere/gallery2/nr22.jpg


*Macelene *! Je t'avais dit de ne pas mettre de photos de toi en tenue de travail !   :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Me souvenait pas qu'elle etait blonde moi


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Ben, c'était pas elle


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Bon ! on la fait cette paix oui ou non ????  
Parce que mes colombes elles commencent à s'impatienter, elles !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Tiens mon Bassou ... une tite mini-colombe rien que pour toi ...


----------



## spyan (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! on la fait cette paix oui ou non ????
> Parce que mes colombes elles commencent à s'impatienter, elles !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:





Le pape est venu à Lourdes. Vous avez pas honte de fair e la Guerre ?  Merde alors ...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens mon Bassou ... une tite mini-colombe rien que pour toi ...


Fais gaffe Bass' : une colombe a des armes de destruction massive, sa fiente


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe Bass' : une colombe a des armes de destruction massive, sa fiente


T'en fais pas, je l'ai torchée soigneusement avant de la déposer délicatement sur le manche de la basse !!!!!   :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens mon Bassou ... une tite mini-colombe rien que pour toi ...


 Mercin mon zebig :love:

 J'te prefere comme ca :love: 

 Tient pour touaaa


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient pour touaaa


Arrrgh ! J'ai inondé mon clavier et mon froc de larmes de bonheur ...  :love:  :love:  :love: 
(en plus c'est bien pratique pour cacher mon incontinence .... :rateau:  :rateau: )
 :love:


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (en plus c'est bien pratique pour cacher mon incontinence .... :rateau: :rateau: )


Et aussi que tu avais fais dans ton froc de frousse ...

Oups, désolé, j'ai dérapé ...  

Que les lumières de l'orient t'accompagnent dans ta quète du bonheur, honorable TheBig.  :love:


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Août 2004)

J'ai eu peur qu'on ait besoin de chirurgiens expérimentés dans les hopitaux militaires de campagne...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mercin mon zebig :love:
> 
> J'te prefere comme ca :love:
> 
> Tient pour touaaa


 
Rhôôô, qu'ils sont mignonnes
















 ... pas les fleurs, Bass' et Zebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôô, qu'ils sont mignonnes


   ... un honnête père de famille comme moi !!! ...   
Jaloux ???????  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu peur qu'on ait besoin de chirurgiens expérimentés dans les hopitaux militaires de campagne...


Y a des fans de Mash ?   
Où est "lèvres en feu" ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

On est tous jaloux du maestro, du chef des chefs de ton intelligence et vision coulant sur le papier, de ton envie d'apprendre et de bouffer la vie à pleines dents
Bref tu es thebig.




Mince j'ai oublié de mettre ceci [Lèche-bottes] [/Lèche-bottes]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> On est tous jaloux du maestro, du chef des chefs de ton intelligence et vision coulant sur le papier, de ton envie d'apprendre et de bouffer la vie à pleines dents
> Bref tu es thebig.
> Mince j'ai oublié de mettre ceci [Lèche-bottes] [/Lèche-bottes]


... 
       ... j'te boule dès que je peux !!!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Août 2004)

Bon au vu des radios c'était pas très grave, deux suppos et au lit





Nous on retourne se faire un petit golf





Un dernier put avant l'apéro





Et ce soir, c'est pas la peine de nous appeler, nous sommes déjà pris...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

J'espère que tu oublieras pas car
The big est big mais The big est aussi old


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... un honnête père de famille comme moi !!! ...
> Jaloux ??????? :love: :love: :love: :love:


Non, pas du tout : je suis aussi un honnête père de famille


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas du tout : je suis aussi un honnête père de famille


 Bizarre, j'aurais pas mit le "honnete" te concernant....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas du tout : je suis aussi un honnête père de famille



  ... un gamerz ... honnête père de famille ?????   

Non ! non ! je ne recommence pas !!!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Pkoi , y a rien de bizarre... ah, p'têt bien que parfois... quand il s'agit du fisc


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Si il fait jouer ces enfants, c'est un bon père de famille


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Y a des fans de Mash ?
> Où est "lèvres en feu" ?



-Mon commandant, ils veulent Lèvres en feu
-Hin hin hin © ça va pas la tête, c'est une conne mais on va quand même pas en faire profiter tous ces troufions !


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Si il fait jouer ces enfants, c'est un bon père de famille


Oui, la relève est assurée


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... un gamerz ... honnête père de famille ?????


Heu, il vient d'avoir le 4ème ... T'en es où toi TheBig ?  
Moi je me suis arrêté à 2, je suis raisonnable. 
Les pères de famille peuvent aussi être des joueurs ... la preuve !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Ro pinaize... ils ont tout cassé la guerre :'( Mais à quoi je sers moi si il n'y a plus personne à fracasser, de biens à piller, de femmes à v.... oula... mais c'est qu'encore un peu je m'étendrais sur ma vraie nature moi.. et à voix haute en plus... Bon. Hum houmm.. hemmm...


RAHHHHH !!! MAIS MOI AUSSI JE VOUS AIME LES ALCOOLOS DU BAR !!!!!   (c'est mieux là, non ?  ça c'est pas trop vu au moins ?)


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2004)

j'ai eu peur au début du thread, mais je vois que tout le monde s'aime. faudrait remplacer les coups de boule par des bisous, ça calmerait tout le monde


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2004)

dire qu'on a failli se battre avec ça


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2004)

Hurri, je t'ai reconnu


----------



## Kapitalist (19 Août 2004)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> tu veux des couche-culottes ? tu commences à faire dans ton zlip ?



les caleçons c'est mieux !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

il y a aussi ça !!    :rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Août 2004)

J'voulais juste m'assurer que tout le monde continuait à s'aimer et à batifoler gaiement.  

Allez.

Tout ça pour vous, bande de rigolos !!!


----------

